# Anterior placenta and/or posterior baby



## metroames (Aug 6, 2005)

I remember my doula asking me with my first baby where my placenta was, because she said that babies like to face their placentas. I had a posterior placenta so she thought I had a better chance of the baby being in the correct postion come labor time. I also did all the exercises she recommended and the labor went smoothly, except for back labor, shooting pain down my right leg with each contraction, and terrible hip pain for over a month after giving birth.

I just found out last week that the placenta with baby #2 is anterior. So now I'm concerned that I'm at a higher risk for having a malpositioned baby. I haven't seen my midwife since the ultrasound and will be talking to her about my concerns tomorrow at my appointment. I am also thinking that finding a chiropractor might be a good thing to look into? Not only to help prevent a posterior or worse positioned baby, but also to maybe resolve the issues I had with the hip pain. I also had a tailbone injury in middle school which I think might be the possible cause for my back labor last time.

In the meantime, I'd like to hear about experiences with any issues that arose with an anterior placenta or any about giving birth with the baby in the posterior position. Anybody know if there is a connection between the two? I'm wondering what my chances are of a posterior baby, but can't find any stats. I want to do everything in my power to make sure this baby will be in the right position. Suggestions are welcome! Thanks!

Amy


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My first was posterior- and no one thought enough of it to tell me.







: My son was born "sunny side up" with his eyes open. I had persistent back labor for the entire thing ( roughly 20 hours total ). Most doctors apparently do not think having a posterior baby is a serious problem, I.E. they would rather you suffer and end up with a c/s so they make more $$$. Thankfully you have good practitioners who realize this is a problem. I wound up having a separated pubic bone and was unable to walk for about a week after delivery, and now suffer through my second pregnancy with pubis symphasis disorder. I do see a chiropractor regularly, and that helps to take the edge off of any pain I might be having in my back. I was beginning to have some sciatic nerve problems, but I started doing some exercises- mainly pelvic tilts, and the problem is resolved. The baby is also in the correct position, and I am soooo much more comfortable now.

If despite all your best efforts, seeing a chiro, doing exercises, talking to the baby, etc...lol the baby could still stay posterior. All I can really tell you is be prepared for some serious pain. The best position during labor for a posterior baby is on all fours, as this relieves pressure on the spine. Do NOT let anyone tell you that you can't be in this position. You will feel a tremendous need to "run away" from the pain, so you need to move around as much as your body tells you to. I highly suggest that you do not agree to constant EFM or being hooked up to an IV, as these things will not allow you to have free movement- once again, something that is NECESSARY when you're going to have a posterior baby.

Also, posterior babies can take a long time to push out. I pushed for 2.5 hours with my son, and thankfully DS's heartbeat was steady and strong through the entire ordeal, otherwise they probably would have sliced me open. So be ready for a potentially lonnnnng pushing phase. Being on all fours and squatting will diminish this and move the baby down faster.

HTH, and I'll be praying that your baby is in the right position!!!


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

I've had two anterior placentas. My son, while not completely posterior, was clearly not quite in the right position, but I cant say it was due to the placenta or not... he had a nuchal cord as well that was tight and short, and water broke to start labor so maybe he got jammed in funny... hard to say. I did have back labor with him, but it was still a fast dilation. It just took 4 hours to push him out (luckily my MWs were patient and he did well until the very end). I did a lot of research trying to figure out what happened, but never found anything conclusive that it was tied to positioning or not.

In my second pregnancy, I did a lot of the optimal foetal positioning stuff to try and avoid another back labor, and DD was definitely not posterior. She was in perfect positioning, and I didnt have to push at all and in fact had a precipitous labor (just over 2 hours total). But she also had an anterior placenta (and a nuchal cord, for that matter), so who knows?

I've talked to mw and doulas who believe it does make the baby more likely to be posterior and some who say no, not in their experience. I dont think its a guarantee, but doing the optimal positioning exercises sure cant hurt either way.

Good luck in your birthing.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just had my DS and had an anterior placenta. When my mw told me she said there was nothing to worry about with it and that it was just not as common to have one. For awhile they thought they felt 2 heads and found out after my u/s that it was just my placenta! Baby was in great position and came out fine. I think I pushed for like, 30 minutes.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I suspect I may have had an anterior placenta b/c DS#2 spent a LOT of time posterior and was born OP, with his eyes open (awww . . . my favorite memory of his birth!) I seem to have plenty of room in my pelvis, though, b/c once we got him past a nasty cervical lip, I pushed for 10 minutes w/my body doing most of the work and he came right out.

I was hands & knees through most contractions & didn't particularly have back labor - just that darned lip.

Good luck!


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

I had an anterior placenta at my 20w u/s and since then, it has moved up and out of the way. Now, at 35w, babe is positioned LOA (at least for now) and has been in a good position throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## cozzensclan (Feb 10, 2005)

I have given birth to 2 "sunny-side up" babies and one baby in the correct position (all 3 just under 9 pounds at birth) and I have to say that aside from the back labor that naturally comes along with a baby in this position, I didn't notice much of a difference once the pushing stage came along. My son that was in the correct position didn't take quite as long to push out, but none of my boys was impossible to deliver or terribly painful. In fact I had a natural birth with all of them. I guess my point is not to get hung up on the idea that you have to do something to "fix" the position of the baby. It is definately possible to have a wonderful birth of a posterior baby.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

DS's placenta was anterior, and he stayed posterior until very shortly before he was born - I could feel his twisting and turning just before that urge to push came about.

DD's placenta was posterior, and she was perfectly positioned.

I'm not sure where this placenta is located.


----------



## CEG (Apr 28, 2006)

With my second baby I had an anterior placenta. He was anterior until just before his head came out, and he rotated to posterior. I had absolutely no urge to push and I felt like he wasn't in the right position. I maybe could have waited longer and had the urge but I also wanted it over







So I pushed for only about five minutes, no problems.

With my DD (previous babe), good LOA position and super strong urge to push.

I'm sure things will go great for you no matter how babe decides to come out. Good luck!

BTW, my MW said she doesn't really see the relationship between anterior placenta/posterior baby.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

baby #1 placenta anterior and baby was breech, unturnable and he was faceing sideways

baby #2 placenta in fundus/posterior and baby vertex, liked being in a semi posterior position, initially in labor was posterior but when strong labor started she moved into better position, I guess she was far enough away to forget about her friend the placenta!

Sometimes we can know a little too much I think


----------

